# Magellan Waistlock System Waders



## rklimitchek (Apr 12, 2011)

After 20 plus years of having a pair of really nice Hodgman waders which had finally started to seep enough to leave my legs damp after a day of wading I decided it was time for a new pair. 

I found a pair of Magellan waders with the Waist lock system. I was in my second day of wading and really beginning to like them. I got off in some water a bit deeper than I wanted to be in. When I finally got back into the boat nature was screaming and as I unbuckled the straps and peeled em down to my waist water went everywhere. I was wearing a waterproof jacket underneath and never even knew that water had ever gotten into the waders. So little made it down below the waist that I didn't even know that any at all had until I pulled them off at the end of the day.

So far these waders have met all but one criteria I had for them. Hopefully it will take at least 20 years to see if they meet that one.


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

Mine leaked


----------



## jerkyourcroaker (Aug 21, 2011)

boss11 said:


> Mine leaked


Mine too.


----------



## Dargel Skout (May 11, 2013)

Academy will take them back and give you a gift card for the total paid amount. They have an Academy tag inside that they scan, no matter how old they are. Just returned mine that only lasted a year.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

If you had worn the waterproof wade jacket on top of the waders instead of tucked inside - you would of got very little water in them.

A good pair of waders and wade jacket work like a double O-ring seal.

Waders with a belt pulled tight (Hint - that is why they give you a belt!!)

Wade Jacket over the top of the waders on the outside - with another belt (can be your regular wade belt) pulled tight.

We have been using this system since we had rubber chest waders - a old yeller rain jacket and use rope for the wade belts.


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

Went through several pairs of Magellan waders and they leaked every time. After the first time I kept my Academy receipts so returning them was never an issue.


----------



## rklimitchek (Apr 12, 2011)

*Uhm, so they leak!*

I've been reading all the replies about the Magellan waders leaking.

Even saw a separate thread about someone taking a pair back to Academy after 6 months because they had started leaking. I felt so sorry for the Academy Customer Service guy as I read the customers description of showing the Academy person how they were wet in the crotch area. Hope the Customer Service Rep had gloves. I could just see him there being ask to feel the wetness in the crotch and wondering what actually leaked. Those long wades can get a bit tricky.

Anyway, I'm wondering about the quality now. My hope is that Magellan has improved on the quality. I noted before I bought, that mine had what appears to be an extra laminated on strip of tape/sealer(for lack of a better term) over all the seams. For those of you who had them leak, did your Magellan's have that extra seal over the seams?

It's beginning to look like I won't need a pair again until next Novemeber. Maybe I should just return them.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

20 years out of a pair of waders? neoprene or old rubberized canvas?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

"waist" of money, buy some Simms and be done. Been there, done that, if you are serious about winter fishing I promise you wet balls when it is 40 or colder is miserable.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

kenny said:


> 20 years out of a pair of waders? neoprene or old rubberized canvas?


That's my thought as well. Hodgeman lasted 20 years?

Either they don't make like they used to or they sat in the box for 20 before you used them the first time.

Sorry OP, but that's like my 56" trout I caught in Zephyr (sorry Smack) last year.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> "waist" of money, buy some Simms and be done. Been there, done that, if you are serious about winter fishing I promise you wet balls when it is 40 or colder is miserable.


This x2.


----------

